# Parker Jotter Refills



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,

They've seemed to become the "standard" ballpoint refills (at least their size and compatability) for any number of brands. 

I've been writing with these refills, as well as many other brands, since the late 50's. Parker has been remarkably consistant in that their refills hold more ink than just about anyone else and their featured, "tungsten carbide" ball (I can remember the advertisements from those early days), produces the ROUGHEST (or LEAST SMOOTH) writing experience of just about any ballpoint I've ever used. The one exception is Fisher Pen refills, but that's a design requirement.

I know they now produce a "gel ink" variant that is much smoother, but if I wanted to use "gel ink" I would just get a roller ball pen.

My question to any of the other old time (if you care to admit that) users of same: what do you think?

Thanks,
heb


----------



## retrevr (Jun 12, 2009)

I always fill Parkers with Fisher space pen refills. I work in a kitchen but the advantages apply to anyone. I have sent notebooks through the laundry without losing anything.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Their refills were better a decade ago. Even 5 years ago were still good. But I've noticed a difference in ink flow recently. For a proper Parker-style ballpoint refill, I recommend Hauser. But ask again in a handful of years. Maybe Hauser will also screw up the ink flow from their refill when they "improve" it. :-|


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I was going crazy when my more recent Parker refills felt different. Good to know it's not me.

Just ordered a Fisher refill for my Jotter. Hopefully it's better.


----------



## spartanglory101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just want to make sure I order correctly. Do I need to make sure to order any kind of spacer or special cartridge to ensure that the Fisher Space reill would fit in the Jotter?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

spartanglory101 said:


> Just want to make sure I order correctly. Do I need to make sure to order any kind of spacer or special cartridge to ensure that the Fisher Space refill would fit in the Jotter?


The Fisher refill comes with a little white adapter in the package itself. That adapter is all you need. Though if ordering online, be sure the Description picture shows the adapter.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
Why all the talk about Fisher refills as replacement for Parker? It doesn't make any sense; Fisher ballpoints are rougher and require more energy to write with than Parker refills -- its inherent in their design.

Anyway, since writing on the subject nearly 2 years ago, I "solved" the smoothness issue by going with blue Parker ballpoint refills. Their blue ink writes a lot smoother than black.

heb


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

heb said:


> Hello,
> Why all the talk about Fisher refills as replacement for Parker? It doesn't make any sense; Fisher ballpoints are rougher and require more energy to write with than Parker refills -- its inherent in their design.
> 
> Anyway, since writing on the subject nearly 2 years ago, I "solved" the smoothness issue by going with blue Parker ballpoint refills. Their blue ink writes a lot smoother than black.
> ...


Space Pen refills did used to be like writing with a piece of chalk. But Fisher has really improved the ink flow. Personally, I'd still go with a Hauser. However, I can see why some would prefer a Fisher.


----------

